# Avril Lavigne - People Collagen + Wallpaper (x3)



## Devilfish (1 Apr. 2020)

will sie einfach nur umarmen und nicht mehr loslassen umarmen8


 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (1 Apr. 2020)

Sehr schön geworden :thumbup:

...aber das mit den umarmen lassen wir in diesen Zeiten mal


----------



## frank63 (1 Apr. 2020)

Sehr sehr schön. Danke dafür.


----------



## Brian (2 Apr. 2020)

Rolli schrieb:


> Sehr schön geworden :thumbup:
> 
> ...aber das mit den umarmen lassen wir in diesen Zeiten mal




Muss ich leider wiedersprechen rolli,würde sie einmal umarmen und dann 14 Tage mit ihr in Quarantäne. 
:thx: dir für die süsse. :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (2 Apr. 2020)

Brian schrieb:


> Muss ich leider wiedersprechen rolli,würde sie einmal umarmen und dann 14 Tage mit ihr in Quarantäne.



...oder so


----------



## Devilfish (2 Apr. 2020)

Brian schrieb:


> Muss ich leider wiedersprechen rolli,würde sie einmal umarmen und dann 14 Tage mit ihr in Quarantäne.
> :thx: dir für die süsse. :thumbup:



verdammt, jetzt ist mein Plan aufgeflogen


----------



## Punisher (27 Apr. 2020)

zauberhaft
ich bin begeistert


----------

